# Good Underrated Games



## Religious-Sonic (Jan 24, 2015)

I gotten Zero Escape for the 3DS last year and I played it a lot more than AC:WW (it was really boring for me but those crankies are rude af lmao). Ending was kinda disappointing, but the rest of the story is great! I'm currently playing 999 for the DS and it really made me like the mystery genre in gaming a lot more. 

What are some underrated games that you like?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2015)

Pretty much all of the Neptunia games. They have their fanbase but it's not like people talk a lot about them unless you are on specific forums


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 24, 2015)

I few Wii games:
Mario Sports Mix
Mario & Sonic: London 2012
Fortune Street
Mario Party 8

I just feel they get too much hate than they deserve.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 24, 2015)

The Legendary Starfy, THE DOG Island, Pokemon X, Kirby's Dream Land 3, Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards, The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening, and a few others...


----------



## Tao (Jan 24, 2015)

Lost Planet 2.

People complain because it's not like the first one but instead focuses entirely on multiplayer.
I think it's actually a whole lot better than the first one...The first one kind of sucked, where as Lost Planet 2 is easily one of my favorite games.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 24, 2015)

The MOTHER/Earthbound series. 

They're very simple when it comes to the gameplay, but it makes up for it for having great story and characters.


----------



## Religious-Sonic (Jan 24, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> The MOTHER/Earthbound series.
> 
> They're very simple when it comes to the gameplay, but it makes up for it for having great story and characters.



I remember playing Earthbound and Mother 3 before. I think I'm going to play it again without cheats sometime soon. ;;


----------



## Paramore (Jan 24, 2015)

LoZ The Oracle games. They're so perfect.


----------



## Joy (Jan 24, 2015)

The Ace Attorney games are pretty darn good imo.


----------



## crystalchild (Jan 24, 2015)

the first game that came to mind is odin sphere. it has such a stunning atmosphere and beautiful artwork unlike anything else ive seen in video games. (excluding the obvious vanillaware titles) vanillaware in general seems pretty underrated to me.


----------



## chuchoo (Jan 24, 2015)

There's a lot of games on this thread that certainly arn't underrated. I would say Heart of Darkness on the PS1. It's a hard as nails 'cinematic platformer' on the PS1 that has a grim and creepy atmosphere. A bit like Oddworld in a way


----------



## Aradai (Jan 24, 2015)

transistor. wonderful story and bomb as **** soundtrack.


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 24, 2015)

Shadow of the Colossus is one of my *favorite* PlayStation 2 games. I don't know if its 'underrated', but its definitely not as popular as it should be. That game is art.


----------



## Dustmop (Jan 24, 2015)

chuchoo said:


> There's a lot of games on this thread that certainly aren't underrated.



That's how all of these threads go.  You ask people for their favorite underrated/hidden gems and they start telling you about AAA titles that got an 80+ metascore and a **** ton of advertizing.


Maybe not underrated given its 9/10 scores from critics and rave reviews from the fanbase, but under-appreciated with a small fanbase, since it sold *less than 500,000 copies worldwide*. That's a heart-breaker.

It's making its way through the internet as a cult classic: *Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem*. A psychological thriller from the Gamecube with a neat twist, the sanity meter. The sanity effects were killer. You'd walk into a room and find yourself on the ceiling, or sinking into the floor, or shrinking, or growing, or your limbs might pop off, or maybe some bugs will crawl around on the screen, or the screen will just "shut off".
More frequently you'll hear people screaming in the background and the walls and ceilings may bleed as you walk by.

And no, I don't care that 10~ years later Amnesia came along and used this shtick. I love Frictional, but I hated the weird, distorted visual effects that happened when you went insane. :v


Also, seriously, the *Warlock games* are great if you want a fantasy version of Civilization that focuses a bit more on the combat and exploration than negotiating with your peers and micro-managing your cities.
You can fly a purple ****ing dragon into combat and summon Unicorns of Destruction from a temple. D:

I can't believe all the hate Warlock 2 gets for releasing as a full game instead of DLC? Seriously. If it HAD just been another DLC tacked on, people would have complained that they didn't just release a more polished, less buggy/more stable sequel with all the previous DLCs in the base game... and then some new content to justify the new release.
Oh wait. They did that. By releasing Warlock 2. 

Which, by the by, 2 is cheaper at full price than the first Warlock is. The first is the complete edition, sure, but 2 has all the same features and it's more stable. Why are people complaining?!?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 24, 2015)

The only Storyline for THE DOG Island I know past Yi Lu (besides the sibling gets cured ending) involves a desert and a sky whale.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 24, 2015)

The legend of Zelda: spirit tracks


----------



## Tao (Jan 24, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> That's how all of these threads go.  You ask people for their favorite underrated/hidden gems and they start telling you about AAA titles that got an 80+ metascore and a **** ton of advertizing.




A good metascore and a ton of advertisement doesn't mean a game wasn't under rated by the public. There's been plenty of games that were highly scored, had tons of advertisement and overall got every advantage a game can get when being released, only to be considered a financial flop that nobody ended up playing.

I mean just look at 'Beyond Good & Evil', 'Psychonauts ' or 'Ōkami'. All fantastic games that got high scores all around and had pretty good marketing that flopped because nobody actually bought them (though they went on to become 'classics' years later and can arguably be no longer called 'underrated'). 
They only arguably became popular at all due to their fame as 'under rated games'.

Though I'll agree, a lot of the answers in these kinds of topics make me go "Whaaaaaat? That *noun* was the exact opposite of *adjective*!"


----------



## GrayScreen (Jan 24, 2015)

I don't know if it's underrated, but Harvest Moon is a niche game that doesn't get nearly the attention I think it deserves.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2015)

Paramore said:


> LoZ The Oracle games. They're so perfect.



They are really good. All the Gameboy/color/advance ones deserve love(awakening, these, minish cap)


----------



## brutalitea (Jan 25, 2015)

Legend of Zelda Minish Cap
Hotel Dusk Room 215
Trace Memory


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 25, 2015)

crystalchild said:


> the first game that came to mind is odin sphere. it has such a stunning atmosphere and beautiful artwork unlike anything else ive seen in video games. (excluding the obvious vanillaware titles) vanillaware in general seems pretty underrated to me.



This so much.
Vanillaware needs a bigger audience.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 25, 2015)

Four Swords Adventures.

Nobody ever talks about that game.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 25, 2015)

Shadow the Hedgehog was a pretty good game despite a lot of people hating it.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 25, 2015)

Driver: San Francisco? I haven't played it, but the Steam reviews say I should.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 25, 2015)

If I get THE DOG Island, I'm going to pick a girl Pomeranian and name her PrinceF Tanx after Game Grumps.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2015)

Tetris for Nintendo 64.. it's awesome xD


----------



## n64king (Jan 26, 2015)

Tonic Trouble & Rocket: Robot on Wheels (N64) and;
Mario Party Island Tour (3DS) that game was way better than I expected even in single player and trumps Mario Party DS, I feel like this forum whined so hard about it because of a couple mixed reviews online, they missed out on some good Mario Party action. No online? Wow. Who cares? Get some friends to play with you losers.


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Jan 26, 2015)

Every MegaMan game that isn't one of the 8-bit Classic games or 16-bit X games, like seriously when was the last time you heard someone talk about a MegaMan game that wasn't one of the before mentioned games? Yeah sure you have the rare occasion where someone talks about MegaMan 7, X4 or one of the Legends games but beyond that it's as if every game after that never existed, I'm not hating on the older games but come on at least acknowledge the existence of the newer games, there not even bad games...well...except X6...and X7...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2015)

Awesomenauts. I dunno I don't see that many peeps playing it nowadays


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jan 30, 2015)

Vin Diesel's Wheelman. 

It's like GTA except you are an invincible Vin Diesel walking around Spain jumping from car to car in a beautiful glitchfest. Possibly the best single-player party game. Just pass the controller around and see what kind of shenanigans break out.


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 30, 2015)

*Radiata Stories*
Has GREAT voice acting, pretty good plot and had a good amount of comedy, and fun gameplay. Unfortunately didn't do well enough to get a sequel, since the ending feels unfinished (everything was great until the end) but it had a spiritual successor named Radiant Historia. I haven't finished that game though and it's not popular either...​
*Breath of Fire IV*
REALLY good and deep plot, love the graphic/art style, music, and design, but unfortunately the game didn't age well (exploring maps can be annoying and there's a lot of mini games like FFVII). The localization was rushed and it censored a few things (mostly fanservice but it censored one part that was central to the plot...) Despite all it's fault, I highly recommend playing this game for the story.​
*Legend of Mana*
Not sure if this is underrated but this is my favorite game of all time. Gameplay isn't really good tbh but there's a lot of features in the game to make up for it (golem making, growing fruits, breeding pets, etc) I love LOVE the music and the art style, it has a story book feel. Characters are charming and so is the story until you delve deeper into the arcs, which gets pretty good. Perfect game to play after a tiring day.​
*Ghost Trick*
Not as famous as its sibling Ace Attorney, but really a must for DS owner. If you like AA then you'll like this one. Charming characters, pretty interesting plot, unique graphic/design and gameplay, Highly recommended!​


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 30, 2015)

I like to draw the characters of THE DOG Island Animal Crossing style.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 30, 2015)

Snowboard Kids/Snowboard Kids 2 for the N64.
Check em' out.
Basically Mario Kart on snowboards really.
The soundtrack is fckn amazing as well.


----------



## aliscka (Jan 30, 2015)

Rune Factory 4! It's one of my FAVORITE games of ALL-TIME. 

It's got animated cutscenes, all the characters are very cute and attractive, you can achieve "gay" relationships by changing your appearance to other characters (which you unlock by beating the game), the bachelors and bachelorettes are all pretty fun... I'm just surprised Rune Factory isn't even as popular as Harvest Moon!

Granted, 4 was the first Rune Factory game that you had the option to play as a female, so that prolly had something to do with it.

The game is really, really long. Like, I'm still not done with it, and I've been playing that game for four months, just about. There's just so much to do! You can farm, get married and raise a family, there's tons of random events with the other characters, there's the actual story which has three arcs, there's dungeons... you will probably NEVER run out of things to do, which can be a bonus or not, depending on how you look at it.

The gameplay is also pretty fantastic and I think that they did a WAY better job than Harvest Moon: A New Beginning did (the gameplay for that game sucks ASS. It's literally terrible.)

But yeah, Rune Factory 4 doesn't really get as much attention as it should and the fanbase is pretty small... ALSO THE COMPANY THAT MAKES RUNE FACTORY WENT BANKRUPT, WHICH IS _EXTREMELY UPSETTING._ We were going to get a 5, but there's been no word on it since the company went under.


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 1, 2015)

Digimon Adventure PSP.

This game has been taunting me for the past 2 years now, and I still don't have it...curse you amazon.

I love the anime, and the game adaptation is pretty good. (Even has What-If's, Our War Game, and a huge mini-dungeon at the end of the game)


----------



## Aryxia (Feb 1, 2015)

Gravity Rush.


----------



## pokedude729 (Feb 1, 2015)

Donkey Kong Jungle Beat


----------



## booshoe (Feb 5, 2015)

How abouth them *Tales* games? Tales of the Abyss, Tales of Vesperia, any kind of Tales. I really think they're underrated. I really love those games but the people who i tell them to don't really get why an RPG has battle elements and just go back to final fantasy because graphics and brand name. Final Fantasy has really gone down these days and XV is the only chance they can get their momentum back, but Tales man! Tales just gets better everytime!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

Tales are pretty popular all around unlike the Neptunia lol.. well it has its fanbase but it's way underground than most


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 5, 2015)

Freaking Ape Escape.

I loved playing the first game as a kid (One of the first video games I ever played, actually),  and the series is really really good.

Wish there's an Ape Escape 4. :c


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Feb 7, 2015)

banjo-kazooie: nuts and bolts.  a lot of people hate this game because its not the platforming game people wanted (and i think lots of people also saw this as rares last chance at redemption), but its lots of fun building different types of vehicles, and the humor is on par with the first 2 games.  im thinking of actually digging that game out and playing it again.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 7, 2015)

Maybe if the characters are nicer...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2015)

Rollercoaster Tycoon 2.

The best in the series (mainly because you didn't have to build coasters directly in the park and could use the editor).

The first is too broke unless you have an old computer and the 3rd was just unnecessary imo, it was too try-hard.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 8, 2015)

Monster World-series. (Not gonna call it Wonder Boy cause that just makes it confusing.)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2015)

Most visual novels too, imo. I miss the thread but idk noone from there seems to active nowadays


----------



## Chromie (Feb 8, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Rollercoaster Tycoon 2.
> 
> The best in the series (mainly because you didn't have to build coasters directly in the park and could use the editor).
> 
> The first is too broke unless you have an old computer and the 3rd was just unnecessary imo, it was too try-hard.



How is Rollcoaster Tycoon underrated?

I'll go with Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic II that game is amazing and has some of them best writing ever in a game.


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 8, 2015)

not sure if this game has been mentioned yet but
"Okage shadow king" is a really good and underrated game​


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 8, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Tales are pretty popular all around unlike the Neptunia lol.. well it has its fanbase but it's way underground than most



WOAH watch out!! You know about the underground fanbase!!!


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 8, 2015)

Tales of Xillia apparently sold well enough to get a direct sequel (which I also loved) and yet I never see anyone talking about it!

Loved Psychonauts when that came out too. Didn't Tim Schafer do a fundraiser for a sequel or something? What happened with that? /too lazy to google

Trying to think of other games I loved that either got a bad rap from review mags/sites or just went unnoticed in general... hmm. A lot of them were probably JRPGs though and everyone always eyerolls at those. I thought Chrono Cross had amazing art direction and a soundtrack I still listen to on a weekly basis, but admittedly the plot was weak and character development suffered so I can see why it wasn't an immediate hit...

I loved the Lunar games (Silver Star Story, Eternal Blue). Oh oh oh, and Thousand Arms! I still love Thousand Arms. I find fanservice annoying as hell and yet here I am professing my love for a glorified dating sim, oh god.

There are SO MANY but I don't have my game catalogue thingy (aka, the big zippy binder I keep my most beloved games in) nearby so I'll have to post again once I get a hold of that.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

Chromie said:


> How is Rollcoaster Tycoon underrated?
> 
> I'll go with Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic II that game is amazing and has some of them best writing ever in a game.



I meant the 2nd one mostly. Everyone praises the 3rd too much.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 9, 2015)

Chromie said:


> How is Rollcoaster Tycoon underrated?
> 
> I



See? Her posts here make no sense either.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 9, 2015)

Teruteru said:


> not sure if this game has been mentioned yet but
> "Okage shadow king" is a really good and underrated game​



I KNEW I was forgetting something! Okage was great! The battle system was horribly tedious but the soundtrack was very cute and the dialogue was flawless. Whoever wrote for that game and localized it gets a big thumbs up from me.


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 10, 2015)

gasp I forgot to mention another game

Gregory Horror show: soul collector
is another underrated Gem 
the game was sadly never released in the USA however 
it was released in Europe however.

the game can be bought online however it goes for a pretty high price
for example right now there's a few copies on amazon going for $99.98
and on ebay $100+

((I had to settle with a Playthrough of the game however but ah well maybe someday I'll get to play it, but I did enjoy watching the gameplay of it it was very enjoyable, just like the anime, oh yeah there's also a GHS anime))​


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2015)

I think the 2nd Rollercoaster is underrated because I mostly see people talking about the third, or in rare cases the first one. Also orange troll go away.

And Wario Land 3. I don't see many people around playing this, but the best from that series imo.


----------



## Inkbug (Feb 10, 2015)

Solatorobo! I bought the game on a whim and it's _so much fun_. the first story arc is okay, the gameplay is really fun because you literally GRAB YOUR ENEMIES ATTACKS AND CHUCK THEM BACK AT THEM. and the characters were really endearing. the entire game kind of feels like playing a Ghibli movie which is a+ in my book. and then the second story arc happened and it was SO GOOD. basically if you can track this game down do it. 

I also really, _really_ love Rhythm Thief and desperately want a sequel, darn it Sega.


----------



## Zane (Feb 10, 2015)

so slept on


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2015)

Zane said:


> so slept on


Those are actually good I agree lol.


----------



## June (Feb 10, 2015)

definitely zero escape

deep sea prisoner stuff are really good. i couldn't sit through all of mogeko castle, but i really liked wadanohara and the great blue sea and the gray garden. the character designs are really cute too


----------



## oath2order (Feb 10, 2015)

Zane said:


> so slept on



LOL THE MADAME WARIO LET'S PLAY OF HAM-HAM'S UNITE.

Go-P


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 10, 2015)

OMG, someone else who played the Hamtaro games! I love you, person I don't know.

Now, *deep breath* Beyond Good & Evil, Skies of Arcadia, Lunar: Silver Star Story, Lunar: Eternal Blue, Psychonauts...


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 11, 2015)

Flutterlove said:


> OMG, someone else who played the Hamtaro games! I love you, person I don't know.
> 
> Now, *deep breath* Beyond Good & Evil, Skies of Arcadia, Lunar: Silver Star Story, Lunar: Eternal Blue, Psychonauts...



Skies of Arcadia actually got a lot of praise, yet it is underrated in the sense that to few people have actually heard of it/played it... (which is a crime!)
Beyond Good & Evil was awesome as well.


Star Ocean: The Last Hope (XBOX 360), Wave Race and maybe Boom Street?


----------



## Brad (Feb 11, 2015)

Chibi Robo.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 11, 2015)

Brad said:


> Chibi Robo.



jubs will love you


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

oath2order said:


> jubs will love you



Ahaha, that game. Looks fun 

Also the Rayman ports for Gameboy Color/Advance with the exception for one of the color ones.. think it was the first sinc eit was way diff. from the advance ports. Those are good albeit a bit uneven


----------



## A-Link (Feb 11, 2015)

Bit trip runner lol. Thinking back about how many hours I spent with that game.. hours and hours of pleasuring frustration.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 12, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> Skies of Arcadia actually got a lot of praise, yet it is underrated in the sense that to few people have actually heard of it/played it... (which is a crime!)
> Beyond Good & Evil was awesome as well.
> 
> 
> Star Ocean: The Last Hope (XBOX 360), Wave Race and maybe Boom Street?



I know! I played the hell out of the GC port.

I had Star Ocean: The Last Hope (International), but my jerkbag ex sold it. Never even got to finish it...


----------



## A-Link (Feb 12, 2015)

All the Ace Attorney games.


----------



## Zane (Feb 13, 2015)

Flutterlove said:


> OMG, someone else who played the Hamtaro games! I love you, person I don't know.
> 
> Now, *deep breath* Beyond Good & Evil, Skies of Arcadia, Lunar: Silver Star Story, Lunar: Eternal Blue, Psychonauts...



thx i love u too  u3u
I remember seeing Skies of Arcadia in Nintendo Power when they came out with the gamecube verson haha I always wanted to play it but never did, and looking at the prices for it now on ebay I don't know if that's ever gonna happen. lol


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 13, 2015)

Zane said:


> thx i love u too  u3u
> I remember seeing Skies of Arcadia in Nintendo Power when they came out with the gamecube verson haha I always wanted to play it but never did, and looking at the prices for it now on ebay I don't know if that's ever gonna happen. lol



*searches eBay* SWEET BABY JEBUS! Dang, glad I still have my copy...


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 13, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> Skies of Arcadia actually got a lot of praise, yet it is underrated in the sense that to few people have actually heard of it/played it... (which is a crime!)
> Beyond Good & Evil was awesome as well.
> 
> 
> Star Ocean: The Last Hope (XBOX 360), Wave Race and maybe Boom Street?



I think The Last Hope came out for PS3 as well? Or something something International... all I know is it was a Star Ocean title and I've been staring it down every time I have to pick something up on Amazon...

I've been meaning to play Skies of Arcadia forever though! I've heard such great things about it and having Vyse and Aika (and I think the field medics were SoA characters as well iirc?) in Valkyria Chronicles only made me more interested in the game. I had a GC copy but I lost my receipt and found out it was busted, go figure. Guess I could go the emulator route...?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 14, 2015)

Project Diva f 2nd is a fantastic underrated game I've been playing recently on my PS Vita. For those who love Vocaloids and rhythm games you'd like this.


----------



## LoonieToonies (Feb 14, 2015)

The pokemon mystery dungeon games, with the exception of gates to Infiniti. Most underrated series ever, I've replayed it countless times and the story is one of the most genius things in a video game I have ever played through.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 14, 2015)

LoonieToonies said:


> The pokemon mystery dungeon games, with the exception of gates to Infiniti. Most underrated series ever, I've replayed it countless times and the story is one of the most genius things in a video game I have ever played through.



I know! Those games are so underrated and unappreciated and I love them. The concept is just neat.


----------



## Togekiss (Feb 14, 2015)

Dragon Quest Heroes: Rocket Slime. It's not a very long game, but it's change from the regular Dragon Quest games where you kill slimes to level up. I think the game is very cute and hilarious because of the many puns that it has. 

Honestly, I don't think the game is bad at all, it has a lot of great reviews and such, it just wasn't very well noticed. Many people don't even know what this game is.


----------



## LoonieToonies (Feb 14, 2015)

Flutterlove said:


> I know! Those games are so underrated and unappreciated and I love them. The concept is just neat.



Someone who understands! And the sheer nostalgia though... Damn I love it


----------



## desy (Feb 14, 2015)

The World Ends With You. The story line was wonderful, the art/animation style was great, and the battle style was very interesting and different. Also, it actually has replay value, which is beautiful. Also, the Persona series (excluding the most recent) was great too. (I've no clue how popular either are, but I never see them anywhere I am so.)


----------



## pokedude729 (Feb 14, 2015)

The Pokemon Ranger series.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 14, 2015)

desy said:


> The World Ends With You. The story line was wonderful, the art/animation style was great, and the battle style was very interesting and different. Also, it actually has replay value, which is beautiful. Also, the Persona series (excluding the most recent) was great too. (I've no clue how popular either are, but I never see them anywhere I am so.)



This came out 'round the time I was getting sick of Kingdom Hearts style infecting everything so I completely overlooked it, but I think it might be time for me to give it a chance, finally!


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 14, 2015)

LoonieToonies said:


> Someone who understands! And the sheer nostalgia though... Damn I love it



You are officially awesome. I really need to buy some of those games again...


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 14, 2015)

LoonieToonies said:


> The pokemon mystery dungeon games, with the exception of gates to Infiniti. Most underrated series ever, I've replayed it countless times and the story is one of the most genius things in a video game I have ever played through.



I forget these exist sometimes. They dont always do a good job of promoting them


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 14, 2015)

LoonieToonies said:


> The pokemon mystery dungeon games, with the exception of gates to Infiniti. Most underrated series ever, I've replayed it countless times and the story is one of the most genius things in a video game I have ever played through.



Man I miss Mystery Dungeon. I'm so mad at myself for selling it.


----------



## desy (Feb 14, 2015)

Supposedly it's nothing like the other Square Enix games, but I haven't played many of their games (I couldn't get through the Kingdom Hearts game I bought once upon a time...) so I can't say so myself. But it's certainly a unique game, and it's got a wonderful plot (that might jerk a few tears at some points). I do recommend giving it a chance, I recommend it to like, everyone though so, oops.


----------



## Cory (Feb 17, 2015)

Kirby's epic yarn


----------



## Rasha (Feb 17, 2015)

Kirby in general is underrated which is a shame because kirby games are one of the few remaining good platformers these days :/


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 18, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> I think The Last Hope came out for PS3 as well? Or something something International... all I know is it was a Star Ocean title and I've been staring it down every time I have to pick something up on Amazon...
> 
> I've been meaning to play Skies of Arcadia forever though! I've heard such great things about it and having Vyse and Aika (and I think the field medics were SoA characters as well iirc?) in Valkyria Chronicles only made me more interested in the game. I had a GC copy but I lost my receipt and found out it was busted, go figure. Guess I could go the emulator route...?



Yeah, I think its also out on PS3, I wasn`t sure about it. 

Skies of Arcadia is still a great game, no matter how you look at it. The random battles can get on your nerves after a while, but the story is good, the locations are awesome and just the entire atmosphere is really engrossing. If you can get your hands on a emulator copy of the game, I certainly would recommend it!


----------



## Isabella (Feb 18, 2015)

a kappa's trail!!
got it for sale from club nintendo and it's such a cute game.
(if anything, idk if it's underrated but it seems to be just really unknown about, same style as mother 3 also made by brownie brown.)


----------



## Cardbored (Feb 18, 2015)

Phantasy Star Online. One of the few games that should really get a remake/remaster.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2015)

Cardbored said:


> Phantasy Star Online. One of the few games that should really get a remake/remaster.


Is that underrated? Thought it was pretty in the spotlight now because SEGA is failing so hard/gave up bringing the 2nd/Nova to the west and noone else seem to be able to.


----------



## Cardbored (Feb 18, 2015)

Talking about the first PSO. Feels like a lot of people missed out on that one.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2015)

Cardbored said:


> Talking about the first PSO. Feels like a lot of people missed out on that one.



Really I think it's more overrated. It is good but the camera on the GCN is just horrid and some of the graphics mess up the game. I do like it though.


----------



## Cardbored (Feb 18, 2015)

The camera I can deal with, especially since I played Monster Hunter and works almost the same. As for the graphics, that was released over 10 years ago, so I don't make a huge fuss about it. Maybe at the time it was overrated but I feel like a lot of people have never heard of it if I brought it up in convo.


----------



## Amilee (Feb 18, 2015)

Another Code for DS
i just love it !


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 20, 2015)

Just grabbed one of those Atelier games for PS3, as well as Etrian Odyssey: Millenium Girl (is that what it's called? the case is like, right behind me but I'm too lazy to turn around and look lmao)

I see all the Atelier games consistently getting great reviews from the fans, but I never hear them talked about anywhere else. I love ingame crafting and the character designs are so cute that I couldn't help it and finally just went ahead and picked one up.

Never heard much about Etrian Odyssey either, except for one friend who used to love it and recommended it whole-heartedly. That was years ago so I'm late to the party, but excited to give it a shot and see what she was talking about.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 21, 2015)

Pilotwings Resort


----------

